# Useraktionen



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Oktober 2011)

Zuerst will ich alle Rechtsanwält*e* hier recht herzlich in diesem Thread begrüßen...
Ja, nicht nur die Anwälte des Herrn P.M. lesen hier mit...

So, zum Thema...

Einige von uns haben ja die Links von hier in verschiedenen Foren und sozialen Netzwerken veröffentlicht.

Nun habe ich folgende Idee: Es gibt auf einer Internetseite eine Liste von sehr vielen Angelvereinen der ganzen BRD.

Wenn nun sich einige User hinsetzen und jeder schreibt eine bestimmte Anzahl von Vereinen an (geordnet nach Alphabet bzw. PLZ-Bereich), erreichen wir sehr viele Leute.

Vor allem bekommt dann so manches Vorstandsmitglied mal mit, was sich im Internet und hinter den Kulissen so tut. Denn nicht immer ist der Vorstand auch der Empfänger der Mails...

*Wer hat interesse hier mitzumachen und wenn ja, wie?*

Einfach hier posten wenn genug zusammen kommen wird alles weitere per PN geklärt!

Desweiteren sollten wir die Sache in Angelforen verbreiten, allerdings müssen wir darauf achten das keine doppelten Veröffentlichunge geschehen.

Ich habe Infos in folgenden Boards gepostet:

*Rheinboard.de:* einige Klicks, vier Antworten... Edit: da scheint es wohl jetzt mehr Resonanz zu geben. Und mit viel Feuer dahinter...

*carphunters-germany.de* (nur Klicks, keine Beiträge) Edit: Ein paar Beiträge mehr, teilweise sehr interessant!

*cipro.de*  (nur Klicks, keine Beiträge) Edit: es hat sich ein Mod (Danke!!) zu Wort gemeldet und andere User ebenfalls, hier scheint es so langsam anzulaufen

*raubfischcrew.de* (kleines, neues Forum mit 50 Usern, deswegen wenig Resonanz) 

*fischhitparade.de* (Links "stumm" geschaltet, Thread geschlossen)

*wer-kennt-wen:* in meinen Angelgruppen" veröffentlicht, allerdings bin ich nicht in jeder Gruppe dabei. 

Mails an:
*
Rhein Zeitung:* (abgelehnt weil keinen Lokalen Bezug)

*Akte2011*: automatisierte Antwort, jede Mail wird geprüft.

*Spiegel.de*: Edit: um 14.23 Uhr Antwort erhalten, Angelegenheit wird geprüft. Was immer das heißt...

Und heute morgen habe ich mit einer *Tageszeitung* aus dem Raum Rhein-Main-Dreieck gesprochen... die sind sehr Interessiert. 
Allerdings will ich die hier nicht benennen, am Ende will man denen auch noch einen Maulkob verpassen...

@ "die Zeitung": Jungs, macht was draus, das könnte was ganz großes sein!!!

Edit: *Mail`s an die*: OV in Offenbach von SPD, CDU, die Grünen und FDP.
Edit 2: 13.58 Uhr *Mail an* die Zeitung mit den 4 großen Buchstaben.


Auf *Karpfen-spezial.de* ist von einem User ( |wavey:WK) auch ein Thread gestartet worden.. Edit: auch wieder neue Usermeldungen vorhanden.


----------



## Badra (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*

Sind bei Blinker Forum drin


----------



## raubangler (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> .....
> Nun habe ich folgende Idee: Es gibt auf einer Internetseite eine Liste von sehr vielen Angelvereinen der ganzen BRD.
> 
> Wenn nun sich einige User hinsetzen und jeder schreibt eine bestimmte Anzahl von Vereinen an (geordnet nach Alphabet bzw. PLZ-Bereich), erreichen wir sehr viele Leute.
> .....



Falls du E-Mails meinen solltest, koennte ich Dir ein kleines Python-Script als Spamschleuder schreiben.
Muesste aber ueber Deinen POP3-Account laufen.

Das maschinelle Auslesen der moeglichen Adressen aus einer Internetseite ist auch kein Problem.

Falls Du alle Vereine per Brief anschreiben willst, kannst Du das mit jeder besseren Textverarbeitung durchfuehren. 
Sogar Word kann Serienbriefe erzeugen und drucken.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*

Moin! 

Würde mich ja auch gerne engagieren und verfolge das Thema bereits jetzt gespannt. 
Was mir bereits auffiel ist, dass in viele Foren Links gepostet werden die von den meisten mangels Interesse an politischen Geschehen ignoriert werden und die nichtmal die Mühe machen die Zusammenhänge zu erkennen. 
Gibt es eine vorgefertigte der Wahrheit entsprechende kurze Textform die aussagekräftig genug ist die Leute erstmal auf die Problematik hinzuweisen? 
Ich denke, ne knackige Zusammenfassung von 8-10 Zeilen oder ne Chronologie der Geschenisse  die einige die Zusammenhänge verstehen lässt würde Interesse wecken.


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## reno ateportas (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*

Denke ich auch


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*

Sowas hat Thomas sicher, wart mal bis er wieder da ist.


----------



## Dunraven (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*

Wäre echt hilfreich, da viele danach fragen und bei teils über 100 Seiten hat man da doch kaum noch eine Ahnung was wirklich wichtig ist, sei es zur Fusion oder auch bei den anderen Themen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*

Moin,

wenn nichts dagegen spricht, poste ich das Ding im Facebook und dann sollten da einiges zusammenkommen. 

Gruß
Sascha Spamer


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*

Immer ran!


----------



## ThomasD555 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*

Hatte es schon Anfang letzter Woche bei FB in´ner raltiv "großen" Gruppe gepsotet. Und... es hat keinen interessiert!!! Das hatte mich dann doch schon gewundert, weder was positives noch was negatives...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Useraktionen*

Bei wer-kennt-wen genau so... Die sind an anderen Sachen interssiert. 

In den Karpfenforen mäßige Beteiligung. Allerdings lesen die zum Teil auch hier mit bzw. dikutieren nicht lange, sondern machen direkt "Action".#h


----------

